

How To Lose Your Cuil 20 Seconds After Launch - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/29/how-to-lose-your-cuil-20-seconds-after-launch/

======
jbyers
The next "Google killer" won't be labeled as such until it's already "killed
Google" (whatever that means). It'll sneak up on the pundits by challenging
assumptions so deeply seated they completely ignore it.

As for Cuil, I hope they build themselves into a great search engine. They're
going to do that by returning super-relevant results, not touting a big index.
One of my first searches was a real question I asked Google lately, "best time
to visit Russia" (a rare full-phrase query for me). On Google, great results.
On Cuil, not even close, i.e. missed that "Russia" is the primary subject of
the query, not "best time to visit".

~~~
Hexstream
If the "more data beats better algorithms" principal is to be believed, a big
index is a requirement to have a shot at Google.

~~~
aneesh
I think more data _about_ each page would be more helpful than simply more
pages.

That's what Google themselves did. Instead of searching merely the text of
pages, they also considered more data - namely, which pages link to a given
page.

~~~
iamelgringo
It's not the size of the index, it's how you use it.

------
thomasswift
GAH! Build it up, then tear it down. I'm sorta getting sick of these articles,
I mean it was nice they were covering a new startup, but the rinse and repeat
of 'here is something is cool and new' and then 'it sucks doesn't work'
pattern is getting old.

The thing that sucks more, is i won't stop reading techcrunch because it does
have value and does have relevant news. Sorry </vent>

~~~
zacharye
The word "cuil" has become just another flag word for me - if I notice the
word in a title or post, I skip it.

------
aneesh
Look, it thinks Mike Arrington is Mitt Romney
([http://www.cuil.com/search?q=techcrunch&sl=long](http://www.cuil.com/search?q=techcrunch&sl=long))

~~~
silentbicycle
...and apparently Paul Graham plays for the Chalotte Hornets in his spare
time. There's also a goofy picture of him grimacing next to a link to his
essay about trolls. :)
([http://www.cuil.com/search?q=paul%20graham&sl=long](http://www.cuil.com/search?q=paul%20graham&sl=long))

Also, in the results for "Objective Caml", the 3.10 release manual is
illustrated by a happy guy on a racing bike. That's pretty random, but fitting
- I like the free association (however intentional it is).

------
danhak
"If you are going to feed the hype cycle, you’d better be able to deliver.
Because it only lasts about 20 seconds if you don’t."

...until I write another article about how you're over-hyped

------
redorb
my friend hit me on im ' heard of cuill' , i said yeah 'not impressed'... the
lack of relevant results.. to me means they might be trying to sell there
indexing tech. the problem is with 32mm to produce that tech the sell has to
be 300mm , i feel for the investors and company.

------
jrockway
I like how Cuil uses the same color scheme as Google. As does everyone else
trying to clone Google or Google ads.

If you're going to "kill Google", why not come up with your own graphic
design? Or just change the colors to purple or something :P

------
damon
I entered "iPhone 3G sales" (no quotes) and was given a porn picture next to
an Apple PR link. I do hope they succeed in challenging google, but looks like
they have work to do.

~~~
silentbicycle
It probably associated it with an article* about how porn encoded for iPhones
is supposedly becoming a niche market. Not as random as you think.

* Such as this one: <http://www.tgdaily.com/html_tmp/content-view-38365-98.html> (is SFW, if it matters).

------
mattmcknight
In the real google killer, the results search for you. (It will be much like
Soviet Russia, in that regard.)

------
rams
"Starting to flip is starting to flop" - Who said that ? Dharmesh Shah ?

------
rms
I'm surprised no one is comparing Cuil to Powerset.

~~~
richcollins
Did you see Paul Buchheit's comment?

“Maybe Cuil isn’t supposed to be good. They must know that the results are
bad, but they launched anyway. Maybe they aren’t trying to build a full search
engine, but just want to demo their crawling+indexing technology with the
expectation that someone will buy the company and plug in better ranking.

...

—Where “someone” = MSFT, who has already shown that they are willing to pay a
lot for non-functional search engines."

------
emonk
lol tan pintados uds manga de maricas

------
noodle
quick question -- who cares about this crap?

startup launched in a crowded niche, looks neat, doesn't perform as well as
the big guys. sky is blue. dog bites man. etc.

i don't need 300 stories on it. or maybe thats just me.

------
demandred
how to generate multiple articles by msm, tech blogs, etc... in the same day!

------
emonk
born and die in one second nice try

u try to find my site c4-antipro.com , with words c4 antipro 2 pages results
and no show the site, with words c4-antipro neither appears

lol lol lol lol lol lol x1000000

good engine !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xD

now try to find something with word google xDDDDDDDDDDDD

What happens there?

How many i ned pay to my site can be found on the last page even?

